#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  5 Smart Steps to Develop a Content Strategy for LinkedIn

## Bhavya

For most of the professionals, content is scary, but it doesn’t have to be. In fact, with the right content, you can establish strong relationships with your LinkedIn Network. The below video walks you through the 5 smart steps to create a great content strategy for LinkedIn.

----------

